# Horrorfind Weekends 6



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

I had a great time too.
We went to the very first one.
Leonard even bought us dinner. Very nice man!!


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Is there anyone from the forum (besides myself) that's going this year?

Always need extra pair of hands with the HFW Haunted House. I'll be definately helping with it again this year, can't wait! We built a haunted house in an empty confrence room in 8 hrs and even opened that night. None of us had met in person and it was a group effort of 17 people. We came up with the concept, designed it (all on-line) over a two month period. And started building it the morning of the convention. Finished by 5pm and were open at 7pm. Only open two days, then the lights on tour Sunday morning with Q & A. Tore down right after the last person left the tour. Whew! Was a lot of fun though, & there were no bruised egos. Most everyone came with either a little experience before hand or none. Was surprised to find that I was the 3rd most experienced haunter.

Oh, yeah and there's celbs, horror book authors, scary-oke, costume contest, 
and a huge dealer room full of goodies any haunter or Halloween fan would drool over.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Checkout the new video clip, that will be broadcast nation wide.
http://www.horrorseek.com/commercial2006/horrorfind_final.mov 

There were several members from Horrorfind forums in it.


----------

